# Australia government pledges more money to improving multiculturalism



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has announced new measures to support the country's diverse multicultural communities. A $15 million investment will be given to local communities to embrace the benefits of multiculturalism and maintain cohesive and socially inclusive neighbourhoods. Minister for Multicultural Affairs, Kate Lundy said that the measures reaffirm the government's commitment to multiculturalism. 'They will [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia government pledges more money to improving multiculturalism...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

